# PA at least?



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey I've been trying for what seems like forever to find some gaming buddies other than my two friends, but I can't seem to find anyone in the area. So can anyone in PA respond and tell me where you are, if its not too far, so maybe we can game or something. Much Appreciated.

-Rahmiel


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

well i live in the great white north so cant game agaisnt you. but heresy does have a gaming club directory so perhaps you could find a group near you?


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I've looked and there is nobody on the directory in my area thats why I'm trying to find all the people in the state and see whos closest. Desperate attempt I know but I haven't played in months because of lack of players.


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm in the Philadelphia area


----------



## fuzzatronic (May 6, 2009)

i am in altoona area


----------



## Puzak07 (Sep 2, 2009)

I am in the wilkes barre area


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm a bit north of Pittsburgh :biggrin:


----------



## Sontaire Sleeps Alone (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm in the Philadelphia area, close to Trenton. While I don't actually play right now I was into Warhammer Fantasy about 10 years ago and have been looking into getting back into it.


----------



## Ikurei Conphas (Jul 19, 2010)

Southeast of the border in Delaware. I know there is a community in Harrisburg PA (friend of mine was in it for a little while)


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I am an hour away from the border in Ohio.


----------



## revenant101101 (Oct 14, 2010)

Rahmiel 
I live in Reading Pa and I see you have been trying to start up a gaming group at Hobbytown USA. I have been living here for 6 years and have found noone to play. I am available starting tommorrow! 
I have been playing warhammer for years and I have multiple painted armies for multiple games, including WH Fantasy, 40K, and LOTR. I also have a basement with a 4x8 table with full city fight terrain ready to go. Contact me and we can start a group. My brother is a player once in a while, so he might be in for a game once in a while.
Revenant


----------



## beasty821 (Jul 20, 2011)

40 min away from pittsburgh


----------

